# Remaining relative visa subclass 115



## shajol4u (Oct 13, 2014)

I am an Australian Citizen and would like to know that can i apply for my near relatives who are living in Bangladesh.
My sister is living in Canada with her husband. And I have three more brothers and my parents who are living in Bngladesh.
For this subclass can i sponsor my brother and parents.
Please advise as I am bit confused to understand that.
Thanks for your advise in advance..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No because you are not their last remaining relative :confused2:


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Last remaining relative visa is when every member of your immediate family except one is a citizen or PR of Australia and living there. Then you can sponsor the final member. You are at the opposite extreme to that as being the only member out of 7 here...


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Senior/Moderators,

I would like a suggestion for myself as well in the same stream. I the only living son of the Mother (My father is already deceased) & I have already got a PR for Australia with my wife & my daughter in 2013.
We have activated the PR by visiting Australia once & we are finally planning to settle there by next year.

Please let me know what are the chances of my mother getting a VISA in this condition.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She can apply for a parent visa which has a 20+ year wait for grant. Parents dont qualify for last remaining relative. She cant apply until you have been living in Australia for 2 years.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

20+ years waiting.... is very long. What are other options that we can explore for getting her with us in Australia asap?

Thanks in advance


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you have $40,000? there is the contributory parent visa, it takes 18 months to process but you still cant sponsor her for that until you have lived in Australia for 2 years.

Other than that nothing bar tourist visas which will be for 3 months max and with a no further stay condition as you are not eligible to sponsor.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

$40k would not be an issue .... hopefully we would be able to secure a VISA for her asap.
Thank you very Much @ shel for all the support.


----------



## shajol4u (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all of your support. It makes me clear to me that subclass 115 is not for me at this moment. Thanks very much.

Is there any other way i can only sponsor one of my brother to come here to live with me.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

shajol4u said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your support. It makes me clear to me that subclass 115 is not for me at this moment. Thanks very much.
> 
> Is there any other way i can only sponsor one of my brother to come here to live with me.


No.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

_shel said:


> Do you have $40,000? there is the contributory parent visa, it takes 18 months to process but you still cant sponsor her for that until you have lived in Australia for 2 years.
> 
> Other than that nothing bar tourist visas which will be for 3 months max and with a no further stay condition as you are not eligible to sponsor.


please allow me to update the info 

"The parent visa changes are even more extreme. The only option now for migrants wishing to bring their parents to Australia is the "contributory parent" visa – at a cost of $47,120, plus a bond of $10,000 to cover any welfare payments made over a 10-year period. The total is $105,905 to bring two parents to Australia.

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/comment/coalitions-new-visa-laws-make-family-reunion-a-preserve-of-the-rich-20140611-zs3wd.html#ixzz3G5zKqT8v"

It took my parents 6 years waiting instead of 15 years, I think it was due to so many applicant cancel the application. Cost me $10000s including bond.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That was reversed recently due to a vote where they failed to get a consensus.

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/103.aspx


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

_shel said:


> That was reversed recently due to a vote where they failed to get a consensus.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/103.aspx


sorry, thanks


----------

